# help me with odometer rollback?



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

I recently replaced my gauge cluster with one that has 193,454 miles on it, and my car only has 88575, i tried rolling it back, but it only rolled back to 193000, what do i do?
thanks
bryan


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Roll it forward.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you can get a sticker that displays the variance between your actual milage and the speedo milage. If I'm not mistaken, the Nissan dealer may be able to help.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

andre said:


> I think you can get a sticker that displays the variance between your actual milage and the speedo milage. If I'm not mistaken, the Nissan dealer may be able to help.



rolling it back is against the law. just do what i do and keep a mental note of how many miles are on it.


----------



## Bigbell (Nov 23, 2003)

The Odometor can be changed out. Just remove the plastic cover on the front, unscrew the four screws on the back, the odo should fall out, and put yours in.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i keep a mental note on how many miles are on my car too


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Honestly though, that mental note is worthless if he were to ever, say get in a car accident and they needed to determine the value of his car etc etc, or if he tries to sell the car. "Really, it says 150k miles but it actually only has 30k" Oh and I really liked this one when I was looking at the 240sx "I just swapped paid a lot to swap in the new engine, this engine really doesn't have 150k miles on it, so I'm giving you a steal by not adding the cost to it" (and damn did it sound bad, I mean, like, 300k miles with little to no care for it)


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

Listen, i dont really care if its illegal. i just need to know how to do it, the reason we coudlnt switch the odometer console to my new gauge cluster is because that was what was broken. the speedometer pin connected into that, and thats what was broken, but i would like to know how to do it because it looks like shit, and i wrote the original miles-the new miles. so if i have to i can figurei t out, but it still pisses me off.
thanks
bryan


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

What you do is connect an electric drill to the speedo and wind it forward until it goes all the way around to zero and then gets to the mileage you want.

Lew


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> What you do is connect an electric drill to the speedo and wind it forward until it goes all the way around to zero and then gets to the mileage you want.
> 
> Lew



that can take a long time, it works tho.


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

SO take an electric drill and roll it forward? now what am i rollign forward, the needle of the speedometer?( thats what one part said ) or the crank on the side of the odometer?
thanks
bryan


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

BryanC 95SE-R said:


> SO take an electric drill and roll it forward? now what am i rollign forward, the needle of the speedometer?( thats what one part said ) or the crank on the side of the odometer?
> thanks
> bryan


You need to pull the speed sensor from the transaxle and turn it with a drill while the key is on.

Lew


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> You need to pull the speed sensor from the transaxle and turn it with a drill while the key is on.
> 
> Lew


 ??? im kinda confused, is there an easier way?
thanks
bryan


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> What you do is connect an electric drill to the speedo and wind it forward until it goes all the way around to zero and then gets to the mileage you want.
> 
> Lew


that only works on mechanical Speedometers, the 93+ has electronic sensors. By design, it's very hard to roll back the mileage on that speedometer, I've tried with some old ones I had lying around. I would search around www.car-part.com and see if you can find a new cluster with the correct mileage.

Outkast is right, if you're in an accident, the insurance company will look at your cluster miles to determine the value of your vehicle. You either need to get a sticker or you need to find a new cluster with your mileage, I guarantee you won't be able to successfully roll back the miles without breaking something.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

BryanC 95SE-R said:


> I recently replaced my gauge cluster with one that has 193,454 miles on it, and my car only has 88575, i tried rolling it back, but it only rolled back to 193000, what do i do?
> thanks
> bryan



yah, uhm, you just proved your guilty of 'odometer fraud'. any tampering of the odometer other than by a..........eh whatever. just go to the dealer n have them do it before you break something and come back here looking for another cluster


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

BryanC 95SE-R said:


> ??? im kinda confused, is there an easier way?
> thanks
> bryan


The spedometer in B14s is an electronic unit which gets its signal from the speed sensor. There is no speedometer cable.

Turning the speed sensor is the only way I can think of.

Lew


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

well darn, i guess to the dealer it is, but we experimented on the old odometer, seeing different ways on how to roll it back if it would work, now its trash and broken because my brother got pissed and crushed it. i dont know how to prove it other than hopefully they'll loo kat the motor and see its like mint, i mean, its kinda ridiculous to think that i could put 129,000 miles on in less that a year, when my work is 15 miles from my house. my school the same distance. any tips on how to prove the low mileage, please feel free to enlighten me, 
thanks again
bryan


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

you can't really prove low mileage, but you can show them things that make it look low mileage.. records from the most recent time it was in the shop for anything, where they write down the mileage? hopefully less than a month old..


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

BryanC 95SE-R said:


> well darn, i guess to the dealer it is, but we experimented on the old odometer, seeing different ways on how to roll it back if it would work, now its trash and broken because my brother got pissed and crushed it. i dont know how to prove it other than hopefully they'll loo kat the motor and see its like mint, i mean, its kinda ridiculous to think that i could put 129,000 miles on in less that a year, when my work is 15 miles from my house. my school the same distance. any tips on how to prove the low mileage, please feel free to enlighten me,
> thanks again
> bryan


Do you keep maintenance records? Oil changes, repairs, ...

Lew


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*VSS / odo problem*



lshadoff said:


> Do you keep maintenance records? Oil changes, repairs, ...
> 
> Lew


OK if you really wanna know and it is technically illeagal only if the odo misrepresents the actuall miles the vehicle was driven.
Because it is misrepresenting mileage now I can't imagine someone persecuting you for just wanting the stock mileage to show.
Keep records and receipts of the new guage cluster purchase and keep the old broken one to show to potential buyers/dealer.
If you don't mind an engine light and having no speedo just disconnect the vss until your car actually has that many miles on it then re-connect. 
It's not exactly pretty but it works.
Oh yeah, if you really need the speedo (and the law requires it) in the mean time put a gps on the dash (garmin is my choice) it also corrects for over/under size rims by giving you speed per satelite.
To reset the light you need a generic scan tool for 96 on and maybe a specific one for pre-96 (pre-obdII). Your local auto-zone/checker should carry several models for around 130-199 smackers.

I do understand if there is a huge difference in mileage that this is very inconvenient.

I would just keep the reciept, the old odometer and say screw it.
The only other opt. is having the dealer do it and I hate $tealerships....


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks everybody.
bryan


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

listen up. Go to car-part.com. Search for a 2.0L B14 cluster (not 1.6L) with the closest miles you can find to your actual mileage. Either use that cluster or jus swap out the speedometer/odometer unit (4 screws on the back). It's technically Odometer fraud, but since you're already screwed, jus find one and do this on your own. So long as it matches with the records, no one will know or care. BTW, don't go to any repair shop for the time being b/c it's gonna look funny when your records go 
87,000
88,000
193,000
89,000.

BTW, why did you swap out the cluster in the first place? You have an SE-R.


----------



## Randomshane (Jan 24, 2004)

*Get your facts straight*



Slayer2003 said:


> yah, uhm, you just proved your guilty of 'odometer fraud'. any tampering of the odometer other than by a..........eh whatever. just go to the dealer n have them do it before you break something and come back here looking for another cluster


"Odometer Fruad" is the misrepresentation of a cars miles, if his car actually has 10k miles on it and he puts in a used odo that reads 134k he can legally change it back to 10k. It is not illegal to roll back you odo, whats illegal is selling a car to someone who thinks it has 10k when it has 100k... (Rolling back the odo for insurance claims can also be odo fraud along with insurance fraud) So I agree with the guy above, roll it forward if you have a machanical odo, if it's electronic get a some small screw drivers and dismantle the actual odo then re-assemble it with the correct miles.


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

im not willing to risk having to buy another 90 dollar gauge cluster to try and take apart the odometer. i dont know what i am going to do.
thanks
bryan


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> BTW, why did you swap out the cluster in the first place? You have an SE-R.


yeah, the speedometer was broken and the tach was all funky.
bryan


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sounds like you tried to remove the needles.

I don't recommend tinkering with the new one or you'll break this one. the best plan is to go to car-part.com, find one with ur mileage, and sell off the one u got now. That way, you won't lose any money.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, M/T or A/T?

http://www.car-part.com/cgi-bin/sea...=price&userUID=0&userBroker=&iKey=&userPage=1


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

yeah i called the dealership and they told me theres a place they send it to to get recalibrated, so im gonna call them today and find out where that is and how much it costs ect ect, it migh jsut be easier to send it out for a week or whatever, thanks for tips though
bryan


----------

